# IBS and Fructose from Globe and Mail



## Lakegirl (May 28, 2000)

Fructose may play role in irritable bowel syndrome Globe and Mail Update A diet high in fructose may contribute to symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome, a study released Monday says.IBS commonly causes symptoms such as diarrhea, constipation, abdominal discomfort and bloating. Researchers at the University of Iowa Hospitals and Clinics in Iowa City have been investigating the effects of a diet high in fructose (the simple sugar found in honey and many types of fruit) on people suffering from IBS. The researchers have found that there may be a significant portion of the population who are fructose intolerant, and in previous studies, they found that one-third to one-half of people suffering from IBS symptoms are fructose intolerant.ï¿½Although lactose intolerance is well-known, fructose intolerance is just beginning to be recognized,ï¿½ said one of the study's authors, Dr. Young Choi.In the study released on Monday, researchers tested 80 patients with suspected IBS and found that 30 were fructose intolerant. Of those 30 patients, half were placed on a diet that eliminated the simple sugar from their diets.ï¿½For those who were compliant, symptoms, such as abdominal pain, bloating and diarrhea, declined significantly,,ï¿½ the study's authors say.As well, the prevalence of IBS in the study group decreased, the authors said.Bowel symptoms remained the same among the patients who did not modify their diets, the study says. The authors warn, however, that because of the small sample size, more significant studies are needed to confirm the findings.However, Dr. Choi said, ï¿½a fructose-restricted diet significantly improved symptoms in patients with IBS and fructose intolerance. Fructose intolerance is yet another piece of the IBS puzzle ï¿½ whose treatment, when adhered to ï¿½ confers significant benefits.ï¿½IBS affects between 10 and 15 per cent of the U.S. population, according to the study's authors.Approximately 12.1 per cent of the Canadian population, about 2.8 million Canadians, suffer from the condition, according to a study funded by Zelnorm, a prescription drug for IBS sufferers that just became available in Canada this year.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

There is a clinic at the University of Iowa associated with this. The waiting list for appointments is HUGE, but they are willing to send you a packet of information re: dietary recommendations etc. I think the packet costs about $12 incl. shipping.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Here's a link with an e-mail address at the bottom to get more info from the clinic: http://www.uihealthcare.com/news/pacemaker...ntolerance.html


----------

